# Governer spring???



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

In this picture you can [well almost] see a little tab that mounts to a bolt, right where the motor, and trans case join. It looks like it is ment to hold a spring. The only thing that I can see that would need a spring is the gov linkinge. Should there be one there? If so, what does the other end hook to? The governer does seem to work, but seems kind of slow acting. Would that spring have anything to do with that?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

WOW, that is a bad picture huh?  

The part I am looking at is right above the steering arm in the picture, right where the trans, and motor meet.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

:naah: Nope. Nope. Nope, Paul. You missed the whole location for the governor, carb and throttle linkage in that picture. No governor spring attaches to any part of the main tractor casing. The only governor spring is located on the throttle linkages on the governor itself. (1 lever controlled by the throttle quadrant positioning arm and the other lever is the one that is moved by the centrifugal moments of the governor when in action to increase power on the engine via linkage to backside of carb -- butterfly. Now if you are having problems with the governor, it could be resulting from play in the linkages, or wear. Also take the governor off. (remove 2 bolts, oil line and/or proofmeter cable if you have one) and pull straight out towards rear tires. Then once out remove small black holding screw and then pull assembly straight out. You might want to inspect the balls (for no pitting/flat surfaces tha would make them stick) and the upper and lower races for uneven wear causing the governor to stick and not respond properly. If not done in a while, you might opt for the standard governor rebuild kit ~$40 if you have major wear then go for the "complete" governor rebuild kit around ~$80
You can get them at www.just8ns.com 

In any case, hope this helps --- have fun with it. 

Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Paul, i can only hope my simple advice helped you. I wasn't trying to be "a know it all" or anything... these N's are fabulous machines but sometimes it takes a while to get em running right. 


Let me know if I can help ya any further.
Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Andy, Thanks for the reply, but I still dont get it. 

That tab REALY looks like it had a wire, or spring in it at one time. You know what should be there.

Also the Denis Carpenter cattlog I have shows something the REALY looks like the same tab, and they say it is for the governer.I am realy confused. Looks like something should be there. Would a better picture of the tab help?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

*Will This Help?*

Paul,
I probably couldn't fix a 8n even if I had one. Don't quite understand your question. Afraid your picture wasn't much help in trying to figure out what you are asking about. Here is a link I ran across some time back that might help. I ran across it and saved it in case I ever get a 8n and need to overhaul the governor.

Governor Overhaul
:cpu:

John-in-GA


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Hey Andy, Thanks for the reply, but I still dont get it.
> 
> That tab REALY looks like it had a wire, or spring in it at one time. You know what should be there.
> ...


:clap: You are right. None of my personal restorations have included this piece (mainly because this compressor spring seems to disappear quickly and wear out) --- I found it in my original manual ---- It is listed as part number 8N-9827 in the Assembly Manual (Page 1-31 item #57) and attaches to the gov. spring anchor plate (part #8N-9855 and item #51 in the book) --- Ultimately it will work fine without this additional spring but it does help the governor (especially on well-used tractors) respond better to the throttle when under heavy load! It should be tight at throttle quadrant level 0 or idle position. It may help you out. 

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, here is a better picture.

Sence I have the spring tab, does the manual show what the other end of the spring attaches to?? I checked it ot, and see nothing. Not that it is a huge deal. It seems to run fine now, just kind of a triva thing now.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul you don't think maybe someone just use that as a washer maybe:question: I know sometimes i do things like that just find something to work.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Paul you don't think maybe someone just use that as a washer maybe:question: I know sometimes i do things like that just find something to work.:smiles:
> Jody *


Could be. Does not seem that way, but you never know what the PO did


----------

